# Review of my website



## TannerHarrisonPhotog (Mar 27, 2013)

Let me know what you think! What can I improve and anything I should take away? Anything helps, don't be afraid to be critical.

www.tannerharrison.com

If you like it ( or not ) Like my facebook page @ www.facebook.com/tanner.harrison.photography   I promise to share the love right on back! 

Thanks to everyone! I am really excited I found this forum! Hopefully I can get to know some of you.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice, slick! 

Good  luck!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice site!  The galleries link may be broke, some have no pics (or they wouldn't load anyway). How long have you been a wedding photographer?

Side note:  I like this pic: http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...p843x403/5956_502734203117495_418413588_n.jpg


----------



## Wastures58 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice site...:cheer:


----------



## texkam (Mar 28, 2013)

Slow, as compared to other sites.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2013)

Clickfarming at its finest!!! Uh-mazing. You got the spring planting done early! Three whole posts here and you're already trying to divert TPF'ers to your sites. Sweet!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 28, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Clickfarming at its finest!!! Uh-mazing. You got the spring planting done early! Three whole posts here and you're already trying to divert TPF'ers to your sites. Sweet!



you mean YOU didn't add him on facebook?? 
(supergratz on 18,000 posts man!)


----------



## texkam (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, meaning my internet speed is not the issue. Most other websites are faster.


----------



## kokonut (Apr 2, 2013)

In the home page of the website I see 4 lines with keywords and keyword phrases. I thing there is no point to them there. You confuse the visitors and I cannot understand why you put them. If it is for the search engines then you should put them on the meta description tag in the html code. In addition you should should some good keywords which describe your services and do not over stuff!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Clickfarming at its finest!!! Uh-mazing. You got the spring planting done early! Three whole posts here and you're already trying to divert TPF'ers to your sites. Sweet!



'Prolly clickbegging but usually unless its a true nooB the site doesn't have all those broken links


----------

